# Yet another accident involving a ship's lifeboat



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

This will likely be the start of a continuing saga of fatal accidents, for this year, involving maintainece of ship's lifeboats - they seem to be killing more men than saving lives nowadays. 

The Lyttleton News reports Body of missing crew member found
Published: 5:00PM Saturday January 08, 2011 Source: ONE News/Newstalk ZB 


Cable snaps on life boat at Cashin Quay - Search on for missing crew member The body of a 29-year old missing crew member of the Volendam cruise ship has been recovered from Lyttelton Harbour tonight.

Two crew members fell into the water about 2.30pm this afternoon after a cable snapped while they were working on a life boat hanging on the side of the Volendam, a Holland-American line cruise ship.

"It appears that one of the cables has let go at one end...it (the lifeboat) is dangling there by one cable," Garden City Helicopters general manager Simon Duncan said.

One man managed to use a bucket to stay afloat and was rescued by the Canterbury coast guard and taken to Christchurch hospital. A search was then launched for the missing man.

Both men were wearing heavy clothing, overalls and boots but no lifejackets.

JC


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

The ship's Master should be charged with manslaughter.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

thats an odd one sounds like an open boat - so maybe no hydrostatic off load release and indeed a parted wire. No life jackets = v. naughty, no excuse for that with the equipment available these days.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

would they have an open boat on a cruise ship these days?
Not questioning, curious though..


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

JoK said:


> The ship's Master should be charged with manslaughter.


WHY....


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Update: While originally reported that two crew members were knocked overboard during “a lifeboat training exercise,” it is now being reported that the sailors were performing lifeboat maintenance. The commenter reports that both men were wearing safety harnesses which failed. Apparently, the question is not why the sailors were not wearing life jackets but rather why their safety gear failed to prevent their fall.

Original post: A strange and tragic story about a safety drill that turned deadly. Two crew members were knocked overboard during what is described as a “lifeboat training exercise” on the Holland American cruise ship, Volendam, in Lyttelton Harbour, New Zealand, when a lifeboat fall cable snapped. One crew member drowned. Both men were reported to be wearing heavy clothing, overalls and boots but no lifejackets.

Police investigate cruise ship death


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

This is a lifeboat from Veendam. Volendam's boats are similar. They also serve as 'liberty boats' in anchorage ports as seen here in Port Stanley a few weeks ago. Capacity as a lifeboat is about 160 or something in that order.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pat Thompson said:


> WHY....


I don't know if he should be charged with manslaughter, but there was a stern trawler skipper who was taken to court when 3 men lost their lives when they entered a compartment aboard the ship that had not been aired properly, i can't remember if the court proceedings are finished yet but i will ask around, i knew the skipper from years gone by and he was always respected. ''Why was he taken to court?'' simple, he was in command, and faced the music even though he did not give the men the order to enter the compartment. 'cueball44'


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

It wouldn't be an open lifeboat - look at the recent photographs of VOLENDAM in the Gallery to see exactly what the boats are like. However, if the crew were standing by the falls - whether maintaining them or getting ready to release - they would be in a vulnerable position when the boat was suddenly up-ended.
Why then they were not wearing lifejackets will be a very good question for the investigation, which I will not pre-empt.
As John implies, this is by no means the first such accident, on cruise ships and others. I would not jump to the conclusion (as some press reports have done) that a cable broke. That is certainly a known risk if cables are not replaced regularly, as they can look good but be rusted internally. However, investigation of some past accidents has revealed that mis-rigging or incorrect operation of the release mechanism was to blame.
Let us wait for the investigation, but whatever the cause, my thoughts are with the family of the deceased far away in his own country (likely to be Indonesia). I do hope that Holland America Line has the decency to ensure that they are looked after, both financially and emotionally.
I have to add that the record of American companies in that respect is not good - witness Union Carbide and Bhopal!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Pat Thompson said:


> WHY....


The master is the responsible person. If he does not have his management team addressing osh items onboard then he is liable and take the responsibility. 
Very simple.
In this day and age there is simply no excuse for an accident like this happening.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

With respect JoK; you should examine the true meaning of the word "Accident".

You cannot surely charge someone under these cir***stances as manslaughter is a charge for a deliberate act.

I regard remarks like this as an indication of the lack of knowledge of the person that makes them.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Why Captain thank you for that NZ clarification, I will go back to my job ensuring that this does not happen on the ships I am responsible for.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Scurdie said:


> It wouldn't be an open lifeboat - look at the recent photographs of VOLENDAM in the Gallery to see exactly what the boats are like. However, if the crew were standing by the falls - whether maintaining them or getting ready to release - they would be in a vulnerable position when the boat was suddenly up-ended.
> Why then they were not wearing lifejackets will be a very good question for the investigation, which I will not pre-empt.
> As John implies, this is by no means the first such accident, on cruise ships and others. I would not jump to the conclusion (as some press reports have done) that a cable broke. That is certainly a known risk if cables are not replaced regularly, as they can look good but be rusted internally. However, investigation of some past accidents has revealed that mis-rigging or incorrect operation of the release mechanism was to blame.
> Let us wait for the investigation, but whatever the cause, my thoughts are with the family of the deceased far away in his own country (likely to be Indonesia). I do hope that Holland America Line has the decency to ensure that they are looked after, both financially and emotionally.
> I have to add that the record of American companies in that respect is not good - witness Union Carbide and Bhopal!



I think the point being made is that it doesn't sound like the near ubiquitous "off-load hook release reset" problem


----------



## rcraig (Nov 11, 2007)

Mike S said:


> With respect JoK; you should examine the true meaning of the word "Accident".
> 
> You cannot surely charge someone under these cir***stances as manslaughter is a charge for a deliberate act.
> 
> I regard remarks like this as an indication of the lack of knowledge of the person that makes them.


The true meaning of the word "accident" would probably preclude the cir***stances for manslaughter. But it is a word used with different meanings, and arguably should be replaced by "incident" until it is established whether or not it was an accident.

But what do you mean by a _deliberate act_? If a master or anyone else recklessly or with wilful blindness instructed an action in the knowledge of severe danger involved then he might be charged with manslaughter in the event of death. Intent does not necessarily apply. But that would depend on the definition of manslaughter in the country where the incident occurred.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes that is an interesting point. I suppose a routine drill could be interpreted as a "Deliberate Act" however to start charging people with manslaughter every time there is an incident of this nature would seem rather pointless. Now if they were ordered to take the boat away in bad weather as a drill then yes, I see your point.
I know that here in Australia crews are very reticent to be lowered in the boat and it is required that the boat be lowered to the water first. How this relates to a real time emergency of course is any ones guess!
I feel that what this incident does show is that there needs to be a rapid and in depth look at the lowering gear on all boats. The size of the boat that Cisco describes seems to be huge but then I guess they have to be. Yet another question mark over these huge cruise liners and the wisdom of their existence other than to make lots of money.
I have never thankfully had dealings with those free fall boats that we see these days. That could make an interesting experience being dropped in one of those if you had beans for brekky! (EEK)


----------



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Scurdie said:


> It wouldn't be an open lifeboat - look at the recent photographs of VOLENDAM in the Gallery to see exactly what the boats are like. However, if the crew were standing by the falls - whether maintaining them or getting ready to release - they would be in a vulnerable position when the boat was suddenly up-ended.


From the photos, it seems like the Volendam (1999) is equipped with partially enclosed lifeboats (GRP frame topsides with PVC canopies over large accesses) together with lifeboat/tenders which is the norm for recently built cruise ships. Both types of boats would have onload release mechanisms.

Best regards

Gadfly


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

While we await the inquiry report for VOLENDAM, readers may remember the similar accident on ASTORIA in Corfu, 5 April 2007, in which Pepito Flores was killed. Known defects in the davits were Item 267 in the ship's safety log, discussed several times and "will be done later". Sadly, later was too late. Details and photographs are at:
http://www.cargolaw.com/2007nightmare_pepito_flore.html
(ASTORIA has since been bought and refitted by Saga.)


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Scurdie said:


> While we await the inquiry report for VOLENDAM, readers may remember the similar accident on ASTORIA in Corfu, 5 April 2007, in which Pepito Flores was killed. Known defects in the davits were Item 267 in the ship's safety log, discussed several times and "will be done later". Sadly, later was too late. Details and photographs are at:
> http://www.cargolaw.com/2007nightmare_pepito_flore.html
> (ASTORIA has since been bought and refitted by Saga.)


Thank you Scurdie for that fascinating post. 

During my lifetime in the Industry I have had to investigate several lncidents involving lifeboats and for some years audited establishments involved with offshore survival. 

One incident involving a lifeboat where a fall wire failed was traced to bulldog grips being fitted the wrong way when the standing wire was attached to the davit frame. It was as simple as that it trashed the boat but no one was injured.

I have been on board freefall lifeboats during launching auditing coxwain trainers in Norway and the UK and it is not a pleasant expeience and it is not a job I would want as my daily occupation.
JC.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

If I had my way all lifeboats would be freefall. Of course this is an impossibility if as on cruise ships the boats double up as 'ferries' but give me freefall anyday.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Freefall lifeboats, shudder shudder. Why not scrap all lifeboats and provide all ships with a string quartet (exclam).


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Liferafts all the way, though when the Queen of the North went down, they stayed with her and 4 years later are probably still firmly attached to the deck.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Freefall lifeboats, shudder shudder. Why not scrap all lifeboats and provide all ships with a string quartet (exclam).


Freefalls are the best thing ever - I would make them compulsory where possible and outlaw davit launched boats unless a) there was no other option or b) there was a roller coaster fitted on deck(Thumb)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree that the only way to leave a sinking ship is by freefall lifeboat, however, if used too frequently they start to suffer from fatigue failure around the bow area and the running strips that the rollers run on. Fine, reduce the frequency of launches - this leads to the rollers siezing and the launching pin binding.

I would implore anyone on a vessel with one of these to check and grease the rollers weekly (NOT JUST THE ONES YOU CAN EASILY REACH!!) and at least every month take the weight of the boat on the recovery bridle and actuate the launching pin. Also vibration can cause the launching pin to wear a groove in the roller that it rests against causing its action to be somewhat less than free.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Duncan112 said:


> I agree that the only way to leave a sinking ship is by freefall lifeboat, however, if used too frequently they start to suffer from fatigue failure around the bow area and the running strips that the rollers run on. Fine, reduce the frequency of launches - this leads to the rollers siezing and the launching pin binding.
> 
> I would implore anyone on a vessel with one of these to check and grease the rollers weekly (NOT JUST THE ONES YOU CAN EASILY REACH!!) and at least every month take the weight of the boat on the recovery bridle and actuate the launching pin. Also vibration can cause the launching pin to wear a groove in the roller that it rests against causing its action to be somewhat less than free.


The ones in Dundee have at least 2000 launches each with no problems!!!. 


You only need to launch them once a year - I usually tried to get them at least a couple of times as year minimum.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

SOLAS said that lifeboats had to be maneouvered away from the vessel every 3 months - has this been changed for free fall?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

SOLAS chapter III,part B, regulation 19,3.3.3 "each lifeboat shall be launched with its assigned operating crew aboard and manoeuvred in the water at least once every three months during an abandon ship drill "....

Freefall lifeboats are required to comply with the requirements of regulation III/19.3.3.4
Lowering rather than free-fall launching is acceptable, where such launching is 
impracticable, provided the lifeboat is free-fall launched at least once every six 
months.

Chapter III,part C, regulation 44, 6.5.1.5
"It should be possible to test the release mechanism without launching the lifeboat


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Duncan112 said:


> SOLAS chapter III,part B, regulation 19,3.3.3 "each lifeboat shall be launched with its assigned operating crew aboard and manoeuvred in the water at least once every three months during an abandon ship drill "....
> 
> Freefall lifeboats are required to comply with the requirements of regulation III/19.3.3.4
> Lowering rather than free-fall launching is acceptable, where such launching is
> ...


oh right - thanks for that(Thumb)

- for some reason I was under the impression that you only had to do an actual freefall launch launch once a year. Anyhoo - as you point out they are the devils own to recover hence the looser rules on launching frequency. But as a means to escape the vessel - unbeatable


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

"...the only way to leave a sinking ship is by freefall lifeboat...." Sorry for my ignorance which goes back to knocking off gripes etc but could someone explain the sequence of events when a vessel with a lifeboat on what appears to be a slide of some sort on the stern wants to launch that boat. Do the crew climb in from the deck? If so are they strapped in ? Is that slide extended out over the 'arris end for launching ? Do high sided vessels have freefall lifeboats? Kia ora!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

kauvaka said:


> "...the only way to leave a sinking ship is by freefall lifeboat...." Sorry for my ignorance which goes back to knocking off gripes etc but could someone explain the sequence of events when a vessel with a lifeboat on what appears to be a slide of some sort on the stern wants to launch that boat. Do the crew climb in from the deck? If so are they strapped in ? Is that slide extended out over the 'arris end for launching ? Do high sided vessels have freefall lifeboats? Kia ora!


Dead easy 

Walk up to lifeboat 
Open door at rear of boat
everybody get in sit down and strap themselves in
pull the launch handle a couple of time then 
tally ho -we're off

Highsided vessel/ oilrig - no problem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VF4ymjPRs0

here is the training centre including recovery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmNv65jJxdI


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I've never understood the necessity of freefalling a freefall lifeboat every 6 months. After all, about the only thing we're proving is gravity.
Some boats are almost impossible to recover onboard, plus it's never easy finding "volunteers" to do the launching.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

James_C said:


> I've never understood the necessity of freefalling a freefall lifeboat every 6 months. After all, about the only thing we're proving is gravity.
> Some boats are almost impossible to recover onboard, plus it's never easy finding "volunteers" to do the launching.


My point in my earlier post was that it is essential that the action of the launching pin against its roller is proved, having been in the precarious position of having everyone strapped in, the hydraulic system pressurised and the pin binding meaning the boat was ready to go but wouldn't but might at any moment - what do you do?

We took the chance of getting two out quickly whilst all others were still strapped in then attaching the bridle before getting the rest out. The worry was that reducing the weight in the boat would have reduced the load on the launching pin allowing it to release.

Never had a problem getting people in the boat though - cheaper than Alton Towers


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Duncan112 said:


> My point in my earlier post was that it is essential that the action of the launching pin against its roller is proved, having been in the precarious position of having everyone strapped in, the hydraulic system pressurised and the pin binding meaning the boat was ready to go but wouldn't but might at any moment - what do you do?


Such movement can be proved in most boats by hooking on the lifting falls and taking just enough weight on the wires so that it's still possible to pressurise the hydraulic system, lift the weight of the boat and release the pin without actually having to launch said boat (it actually moves a few inches). 
This, I would add, is a manufacturers approved method of testing which was mentioned in an M notice about 3-4 years ago as I recall.
On the Schat Harding type boats it's even easier as this can be achieved by utilising a heavy chain attached to the launching frame/aft end of the boat - just as they do at RGIT during the simulated training launches, you just need to make sure your boat is certified to do it - not all are!
Dropping the whole thing in the oggin and then having the ordeal that is recovery merely to test a simple hydraulic system seems a bit OTT to me.
I don't like having to be in the boat during freefall, so if others onboard are uncomfortable with doing it then I leave it at that - thankfully there are still enough nutters out there to fill the slots (them into rollercoasters, skydiving etc).


----------

